# CC'er Aided Police in capture of Bank Robber \ Killer



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Birmingham Alabama:

Police are praising the courage of a concealed-carry permit holder who helped subdue a gunman in a deadly bank robbery. Chris Chappell was making a withdrawal when a man opened fire, killing two tellers and wounding two others. Chappell ran out of the bank and drew his gun, taking cover behind his SUV. The gunman tried to flee the bank, but encountered Chappell and ran back inside. At that time two passing sheriff's deputies noticed the disturbance and turned around to investigate. The gunman grabbed a hostage and made another attempt to escape, but he was met by Chapell and the deputies. When the gunman stumbled, one of the deputies subdued him with a gunshot. "It's certainly commendable," said Jefferson County, Alabama, Sheriff's Sgt. Randy Christian. "It's obvious he played a key role in keeping the guy there until we could get there. It's a great testament to someone willing to take action."
(The Birmingham News, Birmingham, AL 05/16/07)


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I read this. It is nice to see a citizen take action and assist in arrest of this POS. Gives concealed carry a thumbs up to readers.
I hope Alabama has the death penalty.


----------



## bloodhound689 (May 20, 2007)

I agree 100% that this is what they guy should have done... but lets say that gunman had shot his hostage plus more maybe..... Do you think the tables would have been turned and they would have blamed the CFL holder?


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm 100% certain that if a negitive occured that could be blamed on the CC individual that most news agencies would have gleefully reported such. 
You carry more than just a concealed firearm, you carry a lot of responsibility also. This senario turned out good, although I would have like to see the perpetrator put down, but that is only my honest opinion.


----------

